# CA Healthcare enrollment form



## Lcollins52 (May 16, 2021)

Could someone tell me what is it CA healthcare enrollment form I have put my Medicare card and everything is seem to be an acceptable can someone please help me?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

@Chocoholic


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

I don't understand the question. Can you rephrase it? What are you asking? What are you trying to do? More details???


----------



## TechDriver100 (10 mo ago)

Chocoholic said:


> I don't understand the question. Can you rephrase it? What are you asking? What are you trying to do? More details???


Where do I find the CA enrollment form? What does it look like? Why should I need this if I already have insurance through the state?? Can someone please give me a straight answer and not some BS????


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

If you are not getting a health care stipend through Uber you don't need to do anything. If you are getting a health care stipend through Uber then:



https://help.uber.com/driving-and-delivering/article/what-is-required-on-my-healthcare-proof-of-enrollment-document?_csid=ESxEG3NmnjGY7CNAAwSbJw&nodeId=77ae0bf2-7555-48c7-a1cb-d89ca6f51f37&state=55mrpv64At8zWRRM6QEBd3bYNInFshp0dIk_Jy_QRgw%3D




*What is required on my Healthcare Proof of Enrollment document?*
Proof of enrollment in a qualifying health plan is required from drivers who wish to receive the Healthcare Stipend. This can be uploaded in the Documents Hub in your Driver app, and should follow the guidelines below:

Proof of enrollment includes:

Health insurance membership card
Coverage forms detailing your health plan and coverage information
Claims forms and other documents necessary to submit claims

However, your proof of enrollment must show:

Your name as the primary subscriber. Additional family members may be on the policy, but each family member who uses the Uber platform and seeks a healthcare subsidy must submit proof of coverage where they are the primary subscriber
The name of the insurance company
The coverage start date, which must be prior to the current quarter or during that quarter
The coverage end date, which must be either the last day of the current quarter or a date after the end of the current quarter.

If your insurance was acquired using the Covered California website, follow the steps below to obtain your proof of enrollment:

Log in to the Covered California website
At the bottom of consumer's Home page, tap 'View Enrollment Dashboard' under the 'Manage My Application' section
Take a screenshot of the dashboard. Be sure it includes your name, the dates of coverage, and coverage type.

Ensuring your document is clear and well-lit when uploading it, will help avoid delays in processing them.


----------



## TechDriver100 (10 mo ago)

SpinalCabbage said:


> If you are not getting a health care stipend through Uber you don't need to do anything. If you are getting a health care stipend through Uber then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 they already said I’m not eligible for insurance with Uber so what am I sending them a picture of it saying it was denied? I have medi-cal


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

TechDriver100 said:


> they already said I’m not eligible for insurance with Uber so what am I sending them a picture of it saying it was denied? I have medi-cal


You shouldn't be sending them any sort of medical documents if you're not claiming Uber's health insurance stipend. And Medi-Cal and Medicare recipients aren't eligible for it.


----------



## TechDriver100 (10 mo ago)

I need to know what I’m supposed to be sending??? Not what I shouldn’t be sending !


----------



## TechDriver100 (10 mo ago)

where do I find it?


----------



## TechDriver100 (10 mo ago)

The only thing I have is my medical card and it says the effective date but there’s no end date on it so I don’t know what the F they are he refused it like 10 times


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

TechDriver100 said:


> I need to know what I’m supposed to be sending??? Not what I shouldn’t be sending !


You are not supposed to send them anything. You are NOT eligible for the health care stipend as you are with Medi-Cal. Medi-Cal patients are NOT eligible for Uber's health care stipend.










That's why it says Optional rather than required.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

TechDriver100 said:


> The only thing I have is my medical card and it says the effective date but there’s no end date on it so I don’t know what the F they are he refused it like 10 times


Stop sending it to them. You're not eligible for Uber's heath care stipend.


----------



## TechDriver100 (10 mo ago)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Stop sending it to them. You're not eligible for Uber's heath care stipend.





SpinalCabbage said:


> Stop sending it to them. You're not eligible for Uber's heath care stipend.


I can’t work without uploading this WTF .. and it doesn’t show optional where I am


----------



## TechDriver100 (10 mo ago)

what am I supposed to do here??


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

TechDriver100 said:


> I can’t work without uploading this WTF .. and it doesn’t show optional where I am





TechDriver100 said:


> what am I supposed to do here??


Yeah, you're stuck in support hell. You should have never attempted to upload your medical documents to begin with as you are not qualified for the stipend. Find an operating Greenlight hub and have them fix it for you.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

TechDriver100 said:


> what am I supposed to do here??












It says that rather than optional because you uploaded a document that showed you were ineligible for the stipend, so Uber is now telling you to upload the correct document... which you don't have because you're not eligible. You did this to yourself. Now you need to get them to understand that you never intended to upload that document to begin with. You need to go to a greenlight hub where a real person can help you in person. You can use Google to find the nearest Greenlight Hub.

By the way, if that conversation with support is from today then you're just being impatient due to you not understanding what you are doing. It says they will have their document support team reach out to you. When they do reach out, tell them you made a mistake and ask them to remove the rejected document from your account as you don't want their insurance stipend.

There is light at the end of this tunnel. Your background check is still pending so you wouldn't be able to drive yet anyways.


----------



## JessicaCampbell74UWZ (Sep 9, 2020)

What the **** are you talking about? I read it, and I don't ****ing get it. If you have dementia-like, like my dad, I'll give you the contacts of good specialists. I found them here thekey.com. I think you'll find them helpful. Whether you need temporary help, a little help around the house to live independently, or 24/7 assistance, we can develop a customized care plan to fit your needs and budget.
They have different specialists. There's some for young people, too. I apologize if you're over 60, and I'm ready to help you figure it out. But something tells me that you are younger than me. And dumber as well.


----------

